# CBG Next Saturday...



## Robbie101 (May 11, 2008)

You all don't forget about CBG next weekend. I want be able to attend due to my dad flying out to Colorado to see my lil brother. He's coming in from Iraq this week and is getting Married on Friday. So, I will be working all day on Saturday.....

Yall have fun now ya here......


----------



## fatboy BA (May 11, 2008)

Hate that you will miss this shoot Robbie.We will definitely be at your shoot coming up.Gotta practice.


----------



## alligood729 (May 11, 2008)

I can't be there either! Got a niece graduating from HS, at 11:00, then a luncheon. Right in the middle of the day! What happened to graduating at night like I did 30yrs ago!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (May 11, 2008)

hey alligood if you call joe he will let you shoot if not to late promise


----------



## alligood729 (May 11, 2008)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> hey alligood if you call joe he will let you shoot if not to late promise



 I forgot that I helped set the range the last two times, that ought to be worth a little!!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (May 11, 2008)

Thats Right


----------



## P&Y FINALY (May 12, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> I forgot that I helped set the range the last two times, that ought to be worth a little!!!



No, your wrong there David.






Thats worth ALOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 12, 2008)

CBG..oh yeah...


----------



## short stop (May 12, 2008)

yep  hate  to say Im missing  all of it --.  
  I am swamped with kid stuff --baseball, band tryouts ,cheerleading tryouts   and more   .
 Thank God  they get outa school in 2 weeks --I might be able to make a shoot or two   after that ! 
 Turkey season will be over then too


----------



## tyler1 (May 12, 2008)

short stop said:


> yep  hate  to say Im missing  all of it --.
> I am swamped with kid stuff --baseball, band tryouts ,cheerleading tryouts   and more   .
> Thank God  they get outa school in 2 weeks --I might be able to make a shoot or two   after that !
> Turkey season will be over then too



Great choice man.  You don't get do over's when it comes to you kids.


----------



## alligood729 (May 12, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> No, your wrong there David.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## BigC11 (May 12, 2008)

what time is the cut off???


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (May 12, 2008)

that would happen to be 2 o clock but if your a few minutes late they will not turn you away


----------



## Miss Ginger (May 12, 2008)

*Kids are where it's at, for sure!*



short stop said:


> yep  hate  to say Im missing  all of it --.
> I am swamped with kid stuff --baseball, band tryouts ,cheerleading tryouts   and more   .
> Thank God  they get outa school in 2 weeks --I might be able to make a shoot or two   after that !
> Turkey season will be over then too



My baby left for Iraq yesterday... keep your kids close while you can...
Miss Ginger


----------



## short stop (May 12, 2008)

Ginger 
 Sammy has really missed   coming to  the  shoot  at  both  Lake Oconee Shooting Club    and CBG .
 Time  .Time  , Time --- not enuf in a week it seems .   
 We will make at least 2 shoots  in the coming months  
,and  look forward to   good times   in the furture  with  the 3d   gang .


----------



## iowa-boy (May 12, 2008)

new to area. where is it  and is there a website?


----------



## fatboy BA (May 12, 2008)

yeah buddy.cbg.faithweb.com i beleive, lots of fun.


----------



## iowa-boy (May 12, 2008)

thanks. found the web and dirsetions. will be there.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2008)

also check out www.megatriplecrown.com for the mega schedule at 12pt archery, hillsman and lake oconee shooting clubs.


----------



## bsmith392 (May 15, 2008)

I will definately be there. I am using a recurve so I will be getting there just a few minuits before 8:00am. Looking forward to meeting any other traditional shooters who might give a new guy some tips. My name is Barry and I'll be carryin an old Red Wing Hunter.


----------



## Robbie101 (May 15, 2008)

bsmith392 said:


> I will definately be there. I am using a recurve so I will be getting there just a few minuits before 8:00am. Looking forward to meeting any other traditional shooters who might give a new guy some tips. My name is Barry and I'll be carryin an old Red Wing Hunter.



Sweet bud, you'll have a great time with those guys......


----------



## creeksidelc (May 24, 2008)

It was a great shoot!  The people are great and the range is beautiful!


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 25, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> You all don't forget about CBG next weekend. I want be able to attend due to my dad flying out to Colorado to see my lil brother. He's coming in from Iraq this week and is getting Married on Friday. So, I will be working all day on Saturday.....
> 
> Yall have fun now ya here......



sorry you cant be there but thats awesome that your bro is getting married and coming home safely


----------

